# Beautiful centerpiece fish that will not eat shrimp?



## spypet (Sep 15, 2006)

if you actually read any of the hundreds of threads discussing shrimp with fish predation, you'd already know that half of the fish you already have (betta, tetra, female endler, SAE) may eat them, let alone some larger centerpiece fish (with a larger mouth and appetite to boot). besides, schools of small fish are a lot more interesting to keep in a planted tank than a few large fish.


----------



## aelysa (Oct 20, 2006)

Maybe some sort of rainbow fish? Their mouths are tiny.


----------



## fishscale (May 29, 2007)

I think they'd still take a shot at the shrimp. If you can establish critical mass with the shrimp colony, they might last, but they won't be too happy.


----------



## spypet (Sep 15, 2006)

part of the problem of keeping shrimp with borderline predatious fish is you are tempted to over feed the tank so your fish won't eat your shrimp. but then overfeeding can wreak havoc with your macros and spawn all kinds of gravel gremlins.


----------



## fishscale (May 29, 2007)

I'm planning on doing it with angelfish, but I don't think I'll be overfeeding. My RCS breeding tank is full, and I'm taking all the less red/natty browns and putting them in the main tank. If they get eaten, oh well.


----------



## esarkipato (Jul 19, 2005)

african leaf fish? I know, it's not colorfull but it looks cool!!!!


----------



## rasetsu (Oct 11, 2007)

aelysa said:


> Maybe some sort of rainbow fish? Their mouths are tiny.


 
They will eat shrimp that are small or slow enough. One of rainbows ate my pregnant RCS. I know because it it crapped her back out and it still looked like a shrimp with head and tail and some of the eggs were still visible on the tail.


----------



## zerocool (Oct 16, 2007)

what in the world are gravel gremlins???


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

Weird, but I have Whimple Piranha, they do not eat shrimp.
Love worms and guppies though.

Pencil fish(a school of N espei or coral reds), Rasboras etc, Rummy nose, Hatchet fish etc. Big schools look nice. 

Many larger fish eaters will not bother them either oddly.
Many Larger plecos either. Eg Sturisoma are cool.

I think Rose line barbs(these need a 125 gal or larger tank BTW) likely will not go after them and even so, they hide well and the fish can maintain their numbers.


Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## Lupin (Nov 21, 2006)

zerocool said:


> what in the world are gravel gremlins???


Unwanted pests like planaria.


----------



## crazy loaches (Sep 29, 2006)

Not 100% sure on their shrimp eating characteristics (I'm guesssing they wont) but my vote would be for perhaps a small group of Pearl Gouramis. The male Pearl is probably one of the most beautiful fw fish IMHO, and they are only $3.50 at my lfs. And they are probably the most peacefull of all the Gouramis.


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Pearls will finish up Cherries pretty quickly. Blue Rams would be a good choice, even though they will get many babies, they will probably leave the adults alone.

Tom has pretty good suggestions. Some of the smaller Rainbows, like Threadfins, might work well too. Glass cats, although they are not colorful.


----------



## python (Mar 21, 2007)

esarkipato said:


> african leaf fish? I know, it's not colorfull but it looks cool!!!!


I love my leaf fish, but unfortunately he LOVES shrimp. Really anything thats alive and smaller than him. I would not reccommend one to go with your shrimp. But they are really cool!


----------



## Harry Muscle (Mar 13, 2007)

Thanks for all the suggestions from everyone, highly appreciated.

Ironically I ended up going with my original choice of German Blue Rams after seeing a tank at my LFS that had two of them and a bunch of ammano shrimp ... everyone got alone just fine, so I though I'd chance it myself. After 1 day everything is still fine ... although the Rams are quite small still.

Thanks again for everyone's input,
Harry


----------



## rasetsu (Oct 11, 2007)

My Bosemani rainbows have not bothered my Amanos yet. Not sure if it's the size of the fact that they are translucent. I feed my tank a varied diet of Spectrum flakes and frozen blood worms and I watched the fish attack a CRS and eat it. The rainbows have small throats, but it still choked the shrimp down. I suspect that it's the color of the shrimp that makes them associate it with food and they are smaller than the Amanos.


----------



## supaflyz (Apr 4, 2006)

Try getting some discus. I have like 9 and the shrimp population has increase. Don't try it with angels though because they will eat them. Also my rainbowfish also eat them. I barely put some new shrimp in from my shrimp tank and they swallow the thing in half.


----------



## knuggs (Mar 5, 2007)

I have Redline Torpedo Barbs and Golden Wonder Killifish with RCS. The RCS are growing in population. Just leave room for them to hide. Rocks and moss will make a great haven for them.


----------

